# 2012 Cruze Rough Idle/Acceleration Issues



## Jyoung992 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey guys, just joined the forum today because my significant others 2012 Cruze LT is having some issues. Over the last few days she said the throttle response is lagging. She said when she's on the highway and tries to keep up with traffic, she'll press the gas and the car doesn't accelerate. So I got home and took it for a spin, and I let it idle here and there while driving through the neighborhood. Maybe 2 minutes in the CEL light came on solid, not flashing. She said that's the first it was on. So we continued to drive it and it seemed as if after it was warmed up, it didn't idle as rough. still not perfect, but not as bad as when it was "cold". Next, i started messing with the AC. when the AC is off and you accelerate from 50 to 70mph, the car feels normal to me (hard for me to tell what normal is as i never driver her car). Well then I turned on the AC (full blast) and did the same thing, accelerate from 50 to 70 and that's when I noticed the lag in throttle response. Once the car finally engaged and got up to speed, however, the AC would bog down a little like i turned the fan down.

So after all of that, I took it to Auto Zone to get it scanned. 8 codes came up, although I didn't ask which were current and which were stored. Codes below:

P0171 - BANK 1 TOO LEAN
P0106 - MANIFOLD ABSOLUTE PRESSURE/BARO SENSOR RANGE/PERFORMANCE
P015B - 02 SENSOR DELAYED RESPONSE - LEAN TO RICH BANK 1 SENSOR 1
P1101 - INTAKE AIR FLOW SYSTEM PERFORMANCE
P0171 - BANK 1 TOO LEAN
P0106 - MANIFOLD ABSOLUTE PRESSURE/BARO SENSOR RANGE/PERFORMANCE
P015B - 02 SENSOR DELAYED RESPONSE - LEAN TO RICH BANK 1 SENSOR 1
P1101 - INTAKE AIR FLOW SYSTEM PERFORMANCE

So clearly there's an issue with the upstream 02 sensor which is causing the lean codes and that would explain the lag in throttle response...what I don't get is how the AC is affecting throttle response as well?

So after driving it around we took it home for the night to let it sit. Today (6/15) I told her to go get the codes cleared and put about 20 miles on it between city and highway and then get the codes checked again. Well when she took it back to Auto Zone, before she got there she said the idle is worse today than yesterday, and the guy at Auto Zone even mentioned that it seemed worse. So he hooked up the scanner to clear the codes and 4 more codes came up...not sure what those are yet she hasn't sent them to me. Nonetheless he cleared them and she is currently on her short 20 mile trek. I instructed her to do mileage on the highway and city with no AC or anything on and just listen while the windows were down, and then do the same with the AC on. Everything was relatively okay until she turned around to go back and that's when she put the AC on, as soon as she did that the lag in throttle response was "very apparent" according to her and that was just pulling out of the parking lot she turned around in. Shortly after, she got a notification to "service traction control" and her traction control light also came on. Currently on her way back to have it scanned at Auto Zone again, although she said the CEL hasn't come back on since having it cleared before doing her test drive. 

Anyone have any idea what we might be faced with at this point? I'm clueless when it comes to the Cruze as I drive a Nissan Xterra. Any input is very appreciated...thank you to anyone that can help in advanced!!

Thanks,

Justin


----------

